# What breed of calf am I?



## nana_4708 (Jun 6, 2010)

I got this little one from the sales and do not know what he is any ideas.


----------



## goodhors (Jun 6, 2010)

I would just go for "cute calf" as a breed discription.  He looks quite nice, pretty markings, alert, healthy shine to eyes and hair.

I have seen Holsteins marked like that, but they are usually  a true deep black and white, no brown undertones.  So maybe a crossbred to a small bull for first calf heifer to have easier.


----------



## Nadal810 (Jun 7, 2010)

I Digged this thread to save it for future



Regards


Nadal810


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 7, 2010)

Possibly a Jersey/Holstein cross?


----------



## apdan (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm gonna say a jersey/holstein cross. He looks like my twins that are jersey/holstein cross when they were that age!


----------



## creamer107 (Jun 8, 2010)

I already referred this to my friend.



Regards

creamer107


----------

